# The "kiss me" coo



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie has different coos for different situations. She has the "let me out NOW" coo, the "I am NOT asleep!" coo, the "all those silly parrots are squawking so I'm going to make noise, too" coo, and now she has the "kiss me" coo. When she's interfering with my piano practice (her new favorite thing) and I pet her and she turns into pigeon blob, I kiss the top of her head and she makes this low short coo. I thought she didn't like it at first but she doesn't resist in any way, and now she's sitting on her high shelf looking down at me and making the same sound.


----------

